
Csync2 – file synchronization tool using librsync and current state databases - krig
https://github.com/LINBIT/csync2
======
stephenr
I'd love to hear any accounts of this being used in production, issues
faced/solved etc.

~~~
senorsmile
Ditto. This appears to be unrelated the the csync library from the owncloud
folks. I have used Osync for over a year now with great success:
[https://github.com/deajan/osync](https://github.com/deajan/osync).

~~~
stephenr
Yeah it really is unrelated - I knew owncloud uses it, but I didn't know/think
it originated there?

Have you used osync for multiple users to a shared server? A lot of sync tools
seem great till you want a "star" setup where multiple clients sync against a
single central location.

As I understand it csync and unison would both be "safe" in this situation,
with the caveat that unison requires the same binary version at both ends, so
you'll likely need multiple unison binaries on the server to support different
client versions.

